

Brutally honest presidential speech (video) - PelCasandra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCEgcd7G9Bg

======
ericHosick
Honest about what? Guilt?

Should we, as humans, crawl back into our caves and claim resource limitations
as the cause? Claim greed was our downfall? Claim that this was all just too
much for the human race?

I might be a romantic, but it seems to me that focusing on ways to make all
peoples lives better is what we should continue to do. We should be
technologically solving that which has plagued humanity the most: limited
energy and resources.

We shouldn't be spending our time focusing on conservation. We should be
focusing on how to make conservation un-necessary. Only then, will poverty go
away.

Maybe, just maybe, the ideas like mining asteroids, fusion, nano-technology,
and AI, just to name a few, are silly. However, they are a lot less silly than
creating artificial centrally planed markets like carbon offsets to alleviate
poverty.

That being said I leave this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk> .

------
robwhitley
Check out COTAP (Carbon Offsets To Alleviate Poverty) <http://COTAP.org>

